# Before i buy !



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok before i spend a whopping 300 bucks on new valves springs and to have a machine shop professionally put the valves in .. 

What all can be making my bike act like the exhaust cam lobe is worn out ! Can someone help me out here i feel like i am knocking my head against a brick wall .

So if someone could nicely help me out id defiantly appreciated it!!!!


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

wow you got the sasme polaris i got... is it the explorer?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

his sig. says 97 sportsman...........


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

oh... im stupid haha.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

You should be able to tell whether or not the exhaust cam is flat by taking the valave cover off and rolling the engine over watching the valves. Even if it's hydraulic the intakes should move roughly the same distance that the exhausts are moving. Good luck !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well cam is brand new not even 5 hrs on it . So its not the cam but its acting like it did when the cam went out of it . Its almost like the exhaust valves arent opening up all the way so thats why i am thinkng possible bent valve . . So with that being said what yall think ? :thinking:


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

is it a carbed bike ? could be dirty just a shot in the dark


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Off timing maybe???? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I appricate all the help guys i guess i should have been more detailed . I have cleaned the carb 1000000 times blew jets out took a wire to pilot jet to make sure it was 100% cleaned out .. Timing i have tried everything by the book and all . That is why i am assuming it is a bent exhaust valve . =/ like i said i feel like im hitting my head against a brick wall repeatedly


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

If any of your valves are bent I would think it would show up with a compression test. If they are leaking your compression should be way off to the down side. Also if you have your valves adjusted with too much lash then they wouldn't close either check those two things.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Valves are set to factory .006 . I am going to post a video of what it is doing !

Well i would but i cant seem to find the video !


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

*Thinking !!!*

hey guys .. I know this answer most likley .. but I know the polaris Fuel pumps are ran off vacuum do yall think maybe my fuel pump is bad ?? Via Dirt mud in it ? :thinking:

I may check that out tomo ..


----------

